# Are there any movies that feature classical music that:



## petrichor

A, aren't about classical musicians, past composers, or music at all; just features classical music in the background or forefront in prominent moments
B, aren't religious (or that being the main focus, a character that also happens to be religious is fine)
C, aren't really old, e.g black and white. 
D, don't just have segments of cliche pieces, e.g. a movie that has a 20 second clip of Bach's cello suite in G major as the only classical to showcase that the character plays cello, or like most TV shows where classical is played at that rich person's house during an auction or something
E, not a soundtrack specifically created for the movie either e.g. John williams

Thanks, and sorry if there are already similar discussions, I'm new and just joined to ask this.


----------



## Guest

_Platoon_? Uses Barber - https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091763/soundtrack?ref_=tt_trv_snd
_Elvira Madigan_? Uses Mozart - https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0061620/soundtrack?ref_=tt_trv_snd

It's easy enough to rule out A-C and G-E, but not sure about D - depends on how broad is a cliché

More recently, The Kings Speech - most prominently Beethoven - https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1504320/soundtrack?ref_=tt_trv_snd

IMDB is a great source for this kind of info. Try looking up your favourite composer and finding out where their music has been used:

For example, here's Ludwig van Beethoven - note he's not just got soundtrack credits, but 'composer' credits!
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002727/?ref_=nv_sr_8?ref_=nv_sr_8


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.cmuse.org/classical-music-moments-in-movies/


----------



## SuperTonic

2001: A Space Odyssey famously uses several different classical pieces in the soundtrack.


----------



## Art Rock

Death in Venice with lots of Mahler.


----------



## Manxfeeder

As a Satie fan, I thought it was great that Chocolat and Hugo featured his music at significant points.

The Spanish film Cria Curevos goes back to 1977, and it is bookended by an annoying pop song, but at the critical points of the movie, Mompou's Cancion No. 6 makes an impactful entrance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Art Rock said:


> Death in Venice with lots of Mahler.


Great movie. Or I guess it's a film.


----------



## Bellinilover

David Lynch's _The Elephant Man_ features Barber's Adagio for Strings at the end. The movie's in black and white but is not "old"; it was made in the early 1980's.


----------



## wkasimer

Don't forget about the scene in "Apocalype Now" accompanied by Wagner's Ride of the Valkyries:


----------

